# Just finished Jen's new toy!!!!!



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

That thing sounds bad arse! Keep us posted.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Sounds Cool!*

I am in the process of putting together a bow for Suzi. I have a V-Tec riser with the right deflection XT-2000 limbs, and a new set of Cam.5+ cams. Should give her about 35" a to a, about 43# max draw, and 23.5" draw should be no problem. Now to find someone who can duplicate that 2007 Hoyt Crimson Red in Powder coat.
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I am in the process of putting together a bow for Suzi. I have a V-Tec riser with the right deflection XT-2000 limbs, and a new set of Cam.5+ cams. Should give her about 35" a to a, about 43# max draw, and 23.5" draw should be no problem. Now to find someone who can duplicate that 2007 Hoyt Crimson Red in Powder coat.
> Jbird


V-tec with 2000's is going to put your ATA between 37-38 inches.
That's why I went with the 1000's on the protec riser for Jen. Her draw is 23.75 and I figured 37-38 was too long ATA for that short draw. We are also looking at a v-tec for her if we can't get suitable speed for outdoors. The standard v-tec with 1000's is just over 35" for the 23.5 inch draw.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Speed?*

Hey Dave, have you had a chance to chronograph? Be curious to see what speed she will get with Field arrows.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hey Dave, have you had a chance to chronograph? Be curious to see what speed she will get with Field arrows.


Snowing right now, but I may go out, and take a shot right quick


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Jbird: A V-tec with XT2000 limbs _*is*_ an Ultratec. 

BOWGOD: I figured you'd get around 7.75 BH - remember that thread from last October? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1046483

Any way you could figure out if you got a different draw weight on this setup than with an Ultratec riser?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Lighting isn't going to work today. Too cloudy, I'm getting really inconsistent numbers on the chrono even with her avenger. One arrow will say 222 the other will say 209 or 213. And I know her avenger shoots a lot faster than 222.
I'll try again when we get some sun light.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Lighting isn't going to work today. Too cloudy, I'm getting really inconsistent numbers on the chrono even with her avenger. One arrow will say 222 the other will say 209 or 213. And I know her avenger shoots a lot faster than 222.
> I'll try again when we get some sun light.


I was curious. Don't kill yourself. Besides...looks like you gotta conserve some energy for *SHOVELING MORE FREAKING SNOW!!!*


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Stash said:


> Jbird: A V-tec with XT2000 limbs _*is*_ an Ultratec.
> 
> BOWGOD: I figured you'd get around 7.75 BH - remember that thread from last October? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1046483
> 
> Any way you could figure out if you got a different draw weight on this setup than with an Ultratec riser?


Yeah I guessed wrong at first. I still may tweak it some tonight if I get time. I want to take some twist out of the cables, and see about lowering the draw weight. That should make the ATA a bit longer, and brace a tad shorter.

About the draw weight I took the limbs off an 08 avenger. I got the same draw weight on the protec as they gave me on the avenger. All I did was make a stencil of the limbs on the avenger so I could compare how they were flexed. Limb angle would obviously be different because the different riser, so I was only concerned with the way the limbs themself flexed. Once I put them on the protec riser I twisted everything up so the limb flex mirrored the flex on the avenger.

I just shot a few shots through it, and it shoots great. No jump or vibration. I'm gonna let her shoot it at league this week, I'll post her insight after she shoots it for a round or so.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I was curious. Don't kill yourself. Besides...looks like you gotta conserve some energy for *SHOVELING MORE FREAKING SNOW!!!*


I heard that.
I don't know how much to trust the chrono with this lighting. But I was getting the same round about numbers with the protec as I did her avenger plus. And she had plenty of speed to get to 80 yards last year with the avenger. But I will wait until I get some sunlight to get solid numbers.

You also have to take into account I'm shooting it 40 pounds, and 23.5 inch draw. When/if I ever get some sunlight I may max it out, and up the draw to 26" to see what kind of speed it would give at the longer draw, and higher weight. Those cam 1/2 cams loose so much when you have the mods set to the lowest mark.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hold D Phone!*

My mind crashed somewhere during this move to Arkansas. The limbs I have *are* XT 1000 limbs and not XT 2000 limbs. I knew that a V-Tec was nothing more than an Ultra Tec with XT-1000 limbs and that is the reason I searched for a V-Tec. Should give her close to the same string angle my Pro Elite with 2000's give me at 26.5" which seems as close to perfect as I have ever shot.

Will be curious to see how your "short stroke" Pro Tec turns out. Sounds nice. Suzi never has problems getting 80 yards because she has a low anchor and high peep height.

Can't wait to get back out on the Field ranges. First shoot is next month
in Tyler, TX!!!

Jbird



Jbird


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I call BS no pics.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

capemaybowman said:


> I call BS no pics.


Of the bow or Jen? :shade:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> I call BS no pics.


You just hush. The lens on my camera is broken. The only way I can get pics now is on my cell phone. Only problem there is I can't upload them from my cell to my puter. So I have to send them from my cell to my email, and I can't do that from home. In order to get enough signal to send pics via email from my cell I have to drive down across the state line.

I have to go down to VA on Thursday either way so I'll get some pics then.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hummmm....yep...yep...yep....those are my specs too.....

If it's black and Jen doesn't want it....hang on to it until the "Hill" in June :wink:*

.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hummmm....yep...yep...yep....those are my specs too.....
> 
> If it's black and Jen doesn't want it....hang on to it until the "Hill" in June :wink:*
> 
> .



You find the parts, and I'll build you one Miss Lucky. I got the hard part figured out. Limb deflection, and string/cable lengths. Now all we need is enough parts, and I can build as many as I want.

I snuck out and shot it a little bit, and OMG that thing is sweet. It holds like a rock (or like every other protec) The best way to explain the shot is it has the stability of a traditional straight limb bow, with the shot feel of the new parallel limb bows. With no vibration dampeners at all (not even the alphashox) it is just dead in the hand, no shock at all. And the draw cycle is super smooth. Pulling 43 pounds felt like I was pulling 25 pounds.
I have to knock out 2 more customer orders, then I'm gonna build some proper strings for on it, and she can give it a test drive at league this week.
I'm already looking for another protec so she doesn't try to keep my hunting bow. I figure I'll have to buy a complete bow then sell the limbs, and cams to buy the right ones for her, but should be able to get one built for under 500.00


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> You just hush. The lens on my camera is broken. The only way I can get pics now is on my cell phone. Only problem there is I can't upload them from my cell to my puter. So I have to send them from my cell to my email, and I can't do that from home. In order to get enough signal to send pics via email from my cell I have to drive down across the state line.
> 
> I have to go down to VA on Thursday either way so I'll get some pics then.


OK this time. Glad you got it done and hope she likes it.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can you post the string/cable lengths and limb deflection? 

From that I should be able to calculate what I'd need to get my Protec with those limbs set up at my specs.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Me Too*

I would like to know string and cable lengths with Cam.5+ and 40-43# limb deflection on the Pro Tec or Pro Elite that would match Suzi's specs. Very curious to see how the bow performs for Jen and how she likes the feel of it.
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Not sure with the cam.5 + but with the reg. cam.5 I am using 80 deflection limbs. it maxes out at 45#. String= 48 1/8 control cable= 39 1/4 buss cable= 37
This is with #1 cams. Draw length is 23.5-26


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Those specs look pretty much like the regular Vtec specs, except the string is a bit short. That would explain why the DL range on your bow looks about 1/2" shorter than the Vtec specs. You'd expect the DL range would be a full inch shorter.

Thanks for the info. I think I'll take my Protec and Vtec apart after the indoor season is over and mess around with swapping limbs.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Those specs look pretty much like the regular Vtec specs, except the string is a bit short. That would explain why the DL range on your bow looks about 1/2" shorter than the Vtec specs. You'd expect the DL range would be a full inch shorter.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think I'll take my Protec and Vtec apart after the indoor season is over and mess around with swapping limbs.


:doh:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey, it's cheaper than trying to just _*BUY*_ points like you do... :lol:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Hey, it's cheaper than trying to just _*BUY*_ points like you do... :lol:


:chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Stash said:


> Hey, it's cheaper than trying to just _*BUY*_ points like you do... :lol:


Gotcha.. :chortle: :chortle:

Perhaps a pair of shorts would be a better investment? :noidea: :zip: :lol:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bg*

So what's the story on this short stroke ProTec? Has she shot it outside yet?
What kind of Field scores? Speed? How does Jen like it compared to the Avenger +?

Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jay they haven't been outside yet.....indoors is just wrapping up. Heck last weekend was probably the 1st or 2nd weekend that anyone over here has been able to get outside. The snow just melted and the temps just got up. I have only been outside 1.5 times :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jay they haven't been outside yet.....indoors is just wrapping up. Heck last weekend was probably the 1st or 2nd weekend that anyone over here has been able to get outside. The snow just melted and the temps just got up. I have only been outside 1.5 times :wink:


How do you go outside half a time? Do you shoot inside with the target outside? Do you go outside but walk around inside a bubble? Just curious.. :becky:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> How do you go outside half a time? Do you shoot inside with the target outside? Do you go outside but walk around inside a bubble? Just curious.. :becky:


Hornet "always" walks around in a "bubble", so that can't be it. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot JD was lurking around this morning.....I figured most would miss that 

Because it was just at Nino's and there was one of his neighbors trees in the way of the target from the snow storm so we could only shoot to 30 but I was really just trying to settle in the new strings. So it didn't really count :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> So what's the story on this short stroke ProTec? Has she shot it outside yet?
> What kind of Field scores? Speed? How does Jen like it compared to the Avenger +?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jbird


She really hasn't shot it yet other than the 1 night she played with it at the range. She had a little tuning issue with it, and was getting some tah tah clearance issues due to the string angle. We'll play with it some more once we get outside. But I think she might just have too many boobies for the ATA.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Boobs*

Yea Suzi had those same issues when she was shooting longer a to a bows.
The string pressed into her on the left side. She didn't think it affected her shot but I always thought any string contact was not good.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Yea Suzi had those same issues when she was shooting longer a to a bows.
> The string pressed into her on the left side. She didn't think it affected her shot but I always thought any string contact was not good.


Jen was definitely shooting worse when she was dealing with it, but then again that was about the same time her target panic set back in, so who knows if it was the string contact or just her. We'll give it another go once we get her shooting back to where I should be, then determine if the string angle is an issue or not.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> She really hasn't shot it yet other than the 1 night she played with it at the range. She had a little tuning issue with it, and was getting some tah tah clearance issues due to the string angle. We'll play with it some more once we get outside. But I think she might just have too many boobies for the ATA.


Hhhmm.. I just read a post in the general archery section about arm bruises and people were posting pics of who's was worst... oh wait.. I better shut up before I get myself in trouble.... lol.. I hope you took good care of her when you got home...


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds like a sweet bow


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. I just read a post in the general archery section about arm bruises and people were posting pics of who's was worst... oh wait.. I better shut up before I get myself in trouble.... lol.. I hope you took good care of her when you got home...


It didn't get that bad, but I did see a girl who did what your getting at one time. She was trying to shoot her husbands bow (wich was too long for him) it was like a 30 inch draw, and she was like 5'4"
She let that string go, and it about ripper her teet clean off. She had the biggest boobie bruise I have ever seen.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> It didn't get that bad, but I did see a girl who did what your getting at one time. She was trying to shoot her husbands bow (wich was too long for him) it was like a 30 inch draw, and she was like 5'4"
> She let that string go, and it about ripper her teet clean off. She had the biggest boobie bruise I have ever seen.


Now that right there is funny.. I don't care who you are.. lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Now that right there is funny.. I don't care who you are.. lol


Well I bet I can think of 1 person who didn't find it funny (at least not at the time)


----------



## Flyin6 (May 22, 2002)

David-I am curious as to how Jen and the bow are doing? Are you getting enough speed for the 80yd'er and anything else you can share about the combo.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Flyin6 said:


> David-I am curious as to how Jen and the bow are doing? Are you getting enough speed for the 80yd'er and anything else you can share about the combo.


She hasn't even shot it.
I had blandestar's son over here last week end working for me, and he shot it for about an hour out back here. He says it's the best bow he has ever shot.
I've been thinking about taking it out, and shooting a turkey with it just for kicks, and giggles.


----------

